# Tivo Premiere XL4 DVD Recorder with PRODUCT LIFETIME SERVICE!!!!!!!!!!



## PaperFriend (May 31, 2011)

I also have an extended warranty purchased for this device that lasts until April 2nd, 2016

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=161184789879


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I think you meant DVR not DVD.


----------



## PaperFriend (May 31, 2011)

It was sold!


----------

